# One Stray, Two Stray...Advice, Please!



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Last week, I saw a little black and white cat around my apartment complex. He was out at odd hours of the day and night, so I figured it might not be another tenant letting him out (we also have very strict rules about not leaving pets unattended, etc). So I started putting out some food that was always eaten until a few nights ago when I set out a bowl, only to see TWO black and white cats pop out of the bushes next to my patio! And later a third b&w, and then a fourth! And then yesterday, a fifth! 

They all look alike so I had no clue it was an entire litter I was feeding. I've been setting out more and more food, but I'm hoping for some advice on how to help them more permanently. I spoke to someone at my vet, who wasn't very helpful, and asked around if anyone is looking to adopt, and haven't spoken to my apt mgmt yet for fear of them not being as concerned about the strays' welfare as me, and calling animal control immediately or some other unpleasant idea. 

My biggest problem is that the strays are all pretty skittish so I have no idea how to *get* them anywhere. I'm hoping to hear back from the no-kill shelter I adopted mine from, but I was told at the vet that they know the shelter is full. So even if I find a home or shelter to take them, how do I...er, trap? them or transport them? They're skittish, they only show up in the late evening, I'm afraid if I botch things up with one of the 2 braver cats, the rest won't return, etc. I'm sorry this is so long-winded, I've just never dealt with strays before and don't know how/what to do best by them.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, FIVE! 

I think others have mentioned that some places might loan feral cat traps. Maybe your no-kill has one that you could borrow, even if they wouldn't be able to take the kitties in. Or do you know if there's a TNR group in your idea? You might also try to find smaller shelters. I adopted my first cat from a shelter run by one person. She only had a few cats and dogs, and I visited another that was similar. 

I lived in an apartment complex years ago where I was feeding a couple of feral kittens, and they wouldn't renew my lease because I wouldn't stop feeding them. One was hit by a car, and the other was taken by animal control.  I was seriously glad to move out of that place. 

I hope you find something that works!


----------



## cms (Sep 19, 2013)

Thank you for the advice! I was first given the name of a lady who ran a cat rescue, who apparently has retired now, but that led me to a few other organizations that I'm hoping to hear back from. It's just been a little overwhelming to see the whole litter and wondering how to get them all in happy homes. I just have to be patient - and having help from you all in how to get started is invaluable.

And excellent tip about the lease - I'll be sure to re-up before letting them know about the strays lol.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

I hope one of those organizations will be able to take the little guys in. Or maybe they have some people who foster, who'd be able to take them in for a little bit while they try to get them adopted. 

Oh. I don't know how feral they are. I don't think many places will take feral cats, since they can't adopt them out.  Do you have an idea of their age? If they're still young, there might be a decent chance that they'll get used to humans, or that at least a couple of them will. You said that 2 of them are less skittish than the others, so that's a hopeful sign. 

I don't know what to tell you about when to try to trap them. If the 2 braver ones let you sit by them while you eat, maybe the other 3 will slowly come around. And that might make it easier to try to get all of them at once. But I don't know how you'd do this yourself. Maybe one of the shelters could loan you not only a couple of traps but a person who's done this before?


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

If the shelter is truly no kill they will have a TNR group that could help you. Have you given them a call? Continue to feed them till you can figure all this out. Sounds like they are from the same litter. 

Either invest in a havaheart trap or borrow one from the no kill shelter. Most hardware stores have the Havaheart trap. Ive even come across them at estate sales! Ask around and find out if you have a low cost s/n clinic in your area. sometime our HS runs free s/n for ferals when they get grant money for it.

Keep asking questions here. There are many knowledgeable people who work with strays and ferals who can give you lots of guidance and tips.


----------

